# Jotul GF300DV - Won’t stay, shuts off 2 minutes after lighting



## Mounirfj (Oct 27, 2018)

Hello guys-
I found this forum to be very informative and was hoping it could help me resolve my problem.
We have a Jotul - GF300DV - Allagash gas stove that is exactly 22 Months old.  We tried to run it for the first time this season, it keeps shutting off about a minute and a half after we light it  (we hear an audible click and both  pilot and flame shut off)
I went outside and check the vent pipe, it is not blocked and can feel warm air coming out)
 Any suggestions?

Note-  the stove was NOT bought from Anderson Fireplace- however friends of ours recommended we reach out to you.

Thank you-

Mounirfj


----------



## Mounirfj (Oct 27, 2018)

Mounirfj said:


> Hello guys-
> I found this forum to be very informative and was hoping it could help me resolve my problem.
> We have a Jotul - GF300DV - Allagash gas stove that is exactly 22 Months old.  We tried to run it for the first time this season, it keeps shutting off about a minute and a half after we light it  (we hear an audible click and both  pilot and flame shut off)
> I went outside and check the vent pipe, it is not blocked and can feel warm air coming out)
> ...



Update:

 I checked the orifice, thermopile, thermocouple... they’re all in working condition.
Then, I checked the vent... I removed it entirely and fired up the burner (with windows & exterior sliding doors fully open)... the problem was gone and the unit ran perfectly for 30 minutes.

Put the vent back on, the problem is back...

Any suggestions on how to resolve this?

Thank you!


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 27, 2018)

We have found the problem & it will be corrected by the original contractor.
Cap was unsecured to the venting & the exhaust gases were mixing with 
the incoming combustion air stream, & screwing up the ATF.


----------



## CJD (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi!-

I'm having the exact same problem with the exact same stove.  DAKSY, can you give me any more info such that I can correct this problem myself?
Or is this something I should definitely have a contractor do?
Thanks!
Charles


DAKSY said:


> We have found the problem & it will be corrected by the original contractor.
> Cap was unsecured to the venting & the exhaust gases were mixing with
> the incoming combustion air stream, & screwing up the ATF.


----------



## Jotulhearthhelp (Mar 4, 2021)

I think I have the same problem as well .

Any additional info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 5, 2021)

Will your stove burn with the glass off?


----------



## Jotulhearthhelp (Mar 5, 2021)

Sorry I realised I posted this incorrectly! I have a 370 not a 300. I posted in another thread as well.
To answer your question no I still usually have the same issue although the flame and pilot light do seem to look better with the glass open.


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 5, 2021)

I'd say you have either a venting blockage or a venting misalignment...
What does the pilot flame look like if you remove the logs? 
Does it move off the thermocouple?


----------



## Jotulhearthhelp (Mar 5, 2021)

I shall investigate. In general my pilot light is pretty blue and small(although I've never really dealt with these before so just going off what I kind of expected), I would say it does seem to have some difficulty staying on the thermocouple. 

For a venting blockage would you recommend I take a look on the roof?


----------



## Jotulhearthhelp (Mar 5, 2021)

Also thanks a lot of your help/info much appreciated!


----------



## Jotulhearthhelp (Mar 11, 2021)

So it seemed like the thing that solved my issue was cleaning the line to the pilot light but I was fiddling with a tonne of things. The issue was definitely that my pilot was not what it looks like now. It's definitely triple the size.


----------

